# DashHawk



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

I am interested in purchasing one of those DashHawk gauges and i am wondering how it installs. Can anyone with one help me out here and if possible show me some pictures of yours installed and where you mounted it. Thank you very much


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I was also thinking about gettin one too. It installs via the OBDII port. The only thing holding me back from getting one is the lack of mountuing options. I really don't want to stick anything on my dash. I have seen some people use suction cup mounts from radar detectors and mount it to the windsheild.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

It is easy,,you just plug it, (near your left knee under the dash),run the wire up the windshield post. With the bracket that comes with it you can put it up between the head liner and the windshield,,like my picture,,,takes about 2 minutes literally! Good luck


----------

